# WINME - error: Cannot find C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I am trying to clean up my daughter's PC. There are several problems with it (like the DVD player won't work, there were several viruses on it, etc). But the problem I'd like help with at the moment is the error message that pops up at startup:

Cannot find the file 'C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.com'. Make sure that the file exists on your system and that the path and filename are correct.

How can I find out what that is and if it's something I can fix? I have her PC at my home, so it's not connected to the Internet. If I have to, I can load (I hope) my earthlink account to her PC so I can connect through that, but I'd rather not if I can do something without that, as I'd just have to uninstall when I take it back to her. She has a cable connection at her home.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

hi HowardsGma,
That would be the Windows Command Interpreter. You may be able to copy Command.com from your boot up disk and paste it in the C:/Windows folder from Windows Explorer. I would try to rename the current Command.com that is in the Windows folder to Command.old, before attempting the paste function.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just make sure it is a boot disk from the exact same operating system. 

If you can boot to a command prompt (or boot with any floppy), you also may be able to simply copy the command.com file from C:\ to C:\WINDOWS


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I cannot get this PC to let me boot from the reinstallation CD. I don't have any other boot disks. And can't get to a C prompt. I was able to rename the file to COMMAND.old, so now that's what comes up in the error message at startup, but since I can't figure out how to get a good file to copy, I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So you can't boot to a command prompt with safe mode or a floppy either?


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi HowardsGma,
If you don't have the bootdisk (floppy specific to Windows ME) for the computer, you can copy the files to make your own floppy disk. You will need to be on a computer with a floppy drive and an internet connection. I'm including a link to the webpage to download the file...just save it to the desktop, then just click on the little icon ...white with a tiny blue floppy disk and follow the prompts. In a perfect world, you would have been able to copy the new Command.com into your C:Windows/System folder right after renaming the old one.

http://www.bootdisk.com./bootdisk.htm


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you can't boot to safe mode and copy the C:\command.com file to C:\windows
and
If you can't boot with any other floppy to do this

You can download a ME boot disk at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/me_boot.exe
Just insert a floppy and run the program. It will automatically format and create it for you.


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I can get into safe mode if I can do anything from here. I made the boot disk and put it in the A drive. It did not try to start from that. The light came on so I thought it was going to, but it didn't. If I try to "open" a-drive, it thinks a while and then says insert a disk. So if there is something I can do from Safe mode, I am willing to give it a try, but I see more than one file called COMMAND. Which file do I try to copy? In C there is a file that looks like the MS-DOS logo - it looks like a shortcut to something else (little arrow box in the corner of it). I don't see any others in C. In C:\WINDOWS, there's two called COMMAND and in properties they both say C:\command.com. One is a "window" box that says MS-DOS application. The other is the same MS-DOS logo I saw in C.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you try what I previously suggested?


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm sorry - can we back up? I've tried everything you've asked to the best of my knowledge. Maybe I just don't understand a couple of things. What does a command prompt look like? I thought it was like a c:>. I can't get to one of those. I can copy the C:\Command.com file if I know which one to choose. In C there is a file that looks like the MS-DOS logo - it looks like a shortcut to something else (little arrow box in the corner of it). I don't see any others in "C". In C:\WINDOWS, there's two called COMMAND and in properties they both say C:\command.com. One is a "window" box that says MS-DOS application. The other is the same MS-DOS logo I saw in C. I apologize for being so ignorant. I just don't want to copy and replace the wrong things. I also found out that it's not reading ANYTHING in the A drive, so that may be why it didn't run from the floppy boot disk.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From my first post - "copy the command.com file from C:\ to C:\WINDOWS"

It is supposed to be the same in both locations.

If you downloaded and created the ME Boot disk, also should have a command.com file you can copy to c:\windows


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I copied the file Command.com from C to C:\windows. Now when I restart, instead of an error message that it can't be found, I am getting a window box that says "MS-DOS Prompt". Inside the window it says c:\>


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

Howard'sGma,
I'm sorry that I contributed to the confusion. An MS-DOS Prompt is the same thing as 'Command Prompt'. The computer is booting off the floppy if you are getting that MS-DOS Prompt. Try removing the floppy and rebooting.

If you are still getting the DOS prompt just type in the window:

copy command.com C:\Windows\System

Press Enter and if you are prompted to overwrite the file, press Y, and reboot.

I will check in this afternoon when I come home from work...I hope everything will be normal again.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like you have more missing than the command.com file in the C:\windows directory.


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

SupportChic, I removed the disk in A drive, rebooted, still getting MS-DOS Prompt window. Typed in copy command.com C:\Windows\System. Response: file not found - command.com 0 file(s) copied


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

alrighty then, Bob's right... there is more missing here than just Command.com. Last thing I can think of before just starting over is to insert the bootdisk with the computer off and start the computer..if you get the MS-DOS prompt that has c:\> 
type in A and press enter. You should be at an A:\> Now type in copy command.com C:\Windows\System and press Enter.

If this doesn't work, I would suggest that you format the hard disk and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If there is important data you want to keep, you don't need to format. Just reinstall.


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

SupportChic, I typed in A at the c prompt, but it just didn't recognize there was an A drive. I can't get it to burn a CD, so I'm going to try to get it to recognize a flash drive and move the pics and docs that my daughter doesn't want to lose to that. Then I will feel more comfortable reinstalling. I just don't trust this PC to not lose everything even if I tell it to just "fix" it. Thanks for all the help you and Bob have given to me trying to get around this issue.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The information wasn't entirely correct.

At the C: prompt, type A: (not just the letter A)

But again, copying the file to the \windows\system directory is not going to solve the problem. You have way more than a simple missing command.com file. 

Since you can't boot to Windows, getting it to recognize a flash drive from DOS may be a bit difficult. Do you have another computer you can use to take out your hard drive, put it in the other computer and copy what you need?


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I put the boot floppy in the A drive. Did a restart. BTW, I do get Windows - I can see everything on the desktop, but in the middle of the screen is a small window with the MS-DOS Prompt header on it. In the box is C:\> so I typed in A: after the c prompt. It thought a couple of seconds, then responded: Not ready reading drive A, Abort, Retry, Fail? I said retry several times, but it keeps coming back the same. I do have another PC, but I've never tried to take out the hard drive and put another in it's place. If I get adventurous this weekend when I have more time, I may give that a try. But when I put the flash drive in, it did recognize it, but when I tried to write to it, it said it wasn't formatted. Since it's got stuff on it now, I didn't want to mess it up, so I just said "forget it". I have another flash drive at work that I can bring home to try. That may not work either, but it's worth a try if I can save taking out the hard drive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are booting to Windows why didn't you say that after I suggested copying the command.com file to the \windows directory? 

All that is happening is that, after booting to Windows, the computer is running command.com. Run MSCONFIG, click on the Startup tab and uncheck that entry.

If you are typing in A: at that point, then you would need a floppy to read. But I don't think you need to. You are booting fine.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

Ooops! That would have caused an error, my apologies HowardsGma


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I have always gotten Windows. I didn't bring it up because I merely said there was an error message popping up - didn't realize it would indicate to you I wasn't getting Windows. I know it's difficult to do this over the PC, and I appreciate your assistance and your patience - I obviously don't know a LOT about PC's. 

I am now in the System Configuration Utility on the Startup tab. I don't see anything in there about command.com. This is what I have checked in the startup tab:
ScanRegistry
PCHealth
AudioHQ
UpdReg
LoadQM
TaskMonitor
SystemTray
LoadPowerProfile
Norton Auto-Protect
tbps (there's no explanation of what that is under the "command" column, loaded from Registry (Machine Run)
autoupdate
TkBellExe
KavSvc
devldr16.exe
LoadPowerProfile (again)
SchedulingAgent
SSDPSRV
*StateMgr
ResolutionAssistant (loaded from startup group)
Cal reminder shortcut
Microsoft Office StartUp
nrna (loaded from startup group) command column says: nrna.exe (don't know what this is)
There are a lot of things in there that aren't checked too, but I'm not listing those. Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm what has happened so far.

Originally the computer would not boot with an error message about no c:\windows\command.com file

That file was copied from C:\command.com to c:\windows\command.com

After that it booted fine?

What else was done?

What is the problem at this point? Just the DOS window opening on the desktop?


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

The current problem is the DOS window opening at startup and having to be closed each time. However, just to be clear - I still have Windows, and the DOS window is in the middle of the screen (in front of the background).


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

As a test, what happens if you start in Safe Mode? Does the DOS window still come up?


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

no it does not come up in Safe Mode


----------



## Jesters Cap (May 26, 2006)

I hate to butt in, but I'm having the same message. I'm not able to reach Windows. Is it possible to use another HD with an active operating system and plug the faulty HD in as an E: drive?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Of all the solutions mentioned, what have you tried so far?


----------

